
Keybase, we've got a privacy problem - davidgerard
https://www.whiskey-tango.org/2019/11/keybase-weve-got-privacy-problem.html
======
rapnie
Tangential (but implicitly privacy-related): How does Keybase earn its money?
Their site doesn't make this clear to me.

